# iPhone apps



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have over 100 apps. 
ToDoMatrix is by far the most used.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't have an iphone, but I might start making some apps. I thought of the first one last night - it was inspired by one of our 2 cats. Basically, when pick up the phone, every once in a while a picture will show up on the screen that makes it look like your cat crapped on it.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

wow. cat crap. this thread is absolutely not going in the direction i had meant for it.

i meant apps based on electrical work.

i have iBend pipe, circuit colors, and electrician's helper.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> wow. cat crap. this thread is absolutely not going in the direction i had meant for it.
> 
> i meant apps based on electrical work.
> 
> i have iBend pipe, circuit colors, and electrician's helper.


I use these the most and Good reader also. 
I never, ever, ever use the ET App.
Ok, maybe I use ET once and awhile. But I'm trying to ween the addiction. LoL


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

thank you.

what is the ET app?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pompadour said:


> wow. cat crap. this thread is absolutely not going in the direction i had meant for it.
> 
> i meant apps based on electrical work.


Well, re-read your OP. You could have been a teeny bit more specific. :whistling2: :laughing:

I do have several, but none that I use too regularly. I think Electrician's Helper is the best of the lot.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> thank you.
> 
> what is the ET app?


That's the Electrician Talk App..


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

does electrical helper make the ohms law, wire size and conduit sizes apps unnecessary, or do you still use them?

also, do you use both the iBend pipe and the master bender apps? i have the iBend pipe app and it is missing 4 bend saddles. that seems to be a dumb oversight.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Pompadour said:


> what apps do you guys have? what apps do you actually use? what apps do you have and not use? which ones have been worth it and which ones have not?


I have the apple TV box. Not an app for the phone but can play videos from the phone via wireless on the large screen TV.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

wow, i feel stupid about the ET app question.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> does electrical helper make the ohms law, wire size and conduit sizes apps unnecessary, or do you still use them?
> 
> also, do you use both the iBend pipe and the master bender apps? i have the iBend pipe app and it is missing 4 bend saddles. that seems to be a dumb oversight.


Elect helper has most everything I need to see quickly. I like master bender better because you select the bender brand.
I haven't used Ibend in a long time. Master bender gives me the quick answers I need. 
I also have the 2008 handbook and 20011 NEC in notemaster.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pompadour said:


> does electrical helper make the ohms law, wire size and conduit sizes apps unnecessary, .......


Yeah, pretty much. 
I got EH after the others.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

thank you wirenuting. that is the kind of info i was looking for. i will download the master bender app.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks speedy.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

speedy, do you use the electrical toolkit app?


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Elect helper has most everything I need to see quickly. I like master bender better because you select the bender brand.
> I haven't used Ibend in a long time. Master bender gives me the quick answers I need.
> I also have the 2008 handbook and 20011 NEC in notemaster.


How did you get your code book on notemaster?!?!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

pc9460 said:


> How did you get your code book on notemaster?!?!


It syncs with google docs. I just emailed it to myself. 
Good reader is nice because not only can you upload from your computer wired, it's Wi-fi linked also. 
Note master is better for taking pics and inserting them into a document your writing. Then you can just e-mail it out as needed. 
Each of them 2 apps have their use. I wish one did both. Taking a PDF and copy/paste was a pita.

edit: I had notemaster first.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

is it easier doing all this stuff with a droid and syncing with windows or using the icrap ? (I'm doing all the research I can before I buy one or the other and waste my time with it)


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> It syncs with google docs. I just emailed it to myself.
> Good reader is nice because not only can you upload from your computer wired, it's Wi-fi linked also.
> Note master is better for taking pics and inserting them into a document your writing. Then you can just e-mail it out as needed.
> Each of them 2 apps have their use. I wish one did both. Taking a PDF and copy/paste was a pita.
> ...


How do you get it onto notemaster? Step by step would be nice =]


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

*Note Master App*



pc9460 said:


> How do you get it onto notemaster? Step by step would be nice =]


Shoot, It's been awhile.
Create a gmail account, a google docs account, and when your at your computer you copy the PDF to a google doc while logged in. You save it to a folder that you have selected to sync with your app. Then each time you open the App, it auto syncs for you. your app has the updated document.

While in the App, you create a new document and select e-mail it, it then uses your resedent email account and send the attachment to your gmail account and into your google docs it goes. 

here is their site

http://www.kabukivision.com/

been awhile since I have checked it out.. It looks like you can do even more now.. :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> is it easier doing all this stuff with a droid and syncing with windows or using the icrap ? (I'm doing all the research I can before I buy one or the other and waste my time with it)


 
I don't know if its easier. I have had an IPhone 3G for a long time.. Once it's set up it all flows with ease.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> wow, i feel stupid about the ET app question.


Don't worry, we won't tell anyone. :jester:

I don't often have the time to boot my computer up. I might go for a few weeks without it.. But the IPhone is always with me.. Since mine is so old, I still have the unlimited data package and I'm grandfathered in.. I can stream all wekk long and never see the extra charge. Fn data buckets... :laughing:


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Et app of course . I also have the sonos app . No more roughing in volume controls or wall keypads. It has cleaned up the wall clutter and the customer has tons of content to pick from and play


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

wirenuting, if you upgrade your iphone will your contract still be grandfathered? the iPhone 5 comes out this fall.

thanks everyone for all the good information.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Pompadour said:


> wirenuting, if you upgrade your iphone will your contract still be grandfathered? the iPhone 5 comes out this fall.
> 
> thanks everyone for all the good information.


The only thing that will change your plan, aside from getting rid of iPhone in general, is changing your plan. You can always upgrade without impacting your plan. If I understand correctly, there is a separate "mobile broadband" for iPhone, vs. for other phones. Could be wrong on that though. But upgrading your phone does NOT impact your plan.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> wirenuting, if you upgrade your iphone will your contract still be grandfathered? the iPhone 5 comes out this fall.
> 
> thanks everyone for all the good information.


As long as I don't change my plan,, more minutes, ect,, It stays the same. I just have to resign for 2 more years. 
I have more roll over minutes then I'll use in a life time...
My wife and I had just missed the "free upgrade" to the 3GS after their sneaky launch a few years ago. 
But because of that missed upgrade, we got the grandfathered unlimited data. 

I almost tossed my phone after a OS update a few years ago. Our phones were almost useless until they patched them. I even got a quick reply from steve jobs about when an update was due after I wrote and complained. His reply surprised me as he rarely replies to people. 
I'm now glad I held on,, unlimited data is well worth is when you stream music alot. 
Since I lost my IPod I'm a music streaming fool now. When we get the new phones, I can do that face time skype with my grandkids and not worry about paying more.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

B W E said:


> The only thing that will change your plan, aside from getting rid of iPhone in general, is changing your plan. You can always upgrade without impacting your plan. If I understand correctly, there is a separate "mobile broadband" for iPhone, vs. for other phones. Could be wrong on that though. But upgrading your phone does NOT impact your plan.


Your kind of right. But there is no mobile broadband extra for the iPhone. It's just a data hog on any network. You need the higher speed mostly for loading video and streams quickly. 
At first ATT stumbled badly. The past 2 years or so have been real good. 
Except were I work, we have no cell towers on base so there are a lot of dead zones. Basements are a bust. Rooftops are great when I work on units up there.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Shoot, It's been awhile.
> Create a gmail account, a google docs account, and when your at your computer you copy the PDF to a google doc while logged in. You save it to a folder that you have selected to sync with your app. Then each time you open the App, it auto syncs for you. your app has the updated document.
> 
> While in the App, you create a new document and select e-mail it, it then uses your resedent email account and send the attachment to your gmail account and into your google docs it goes.
> ...


When I upload it on it won't work because of 2mb limit. My copy of 2011 nec is about 9mb. Any help anyone?


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*try dropbox*

get a dropbox account on the internet, then the dropbox app on your phone of choice (I prefer the Iphone) then when you click on the item in dropbox in should say "open in" and pick your app of choice. I use goodreader and PDF Expert, prefer expert, you can use Ibooks.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

One of my iPhone lines is grandfathered in unlimited when the new iPhone comes out I get it still have the unlimited data from the first iPhone 2g got a couple 4s now.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Your kind of right. But there is no mobile broadband extra for the iPhone. It's just a data hog on any network. You need the higher speed mostly for loading video and streams quickly.
> At first ATT stumbled badly. The past 2 years or so have been real good.
> Except were I work, we have no cell towers on base so there are a lot of dead zones. Basements are a bust. Rooftops are great when I work on units up there.


There is a separate data plan that applies only to smartphones. If you keep your account, and get a cheap-o flip phone, you will not keep your unlimited plan. The data plans are different.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

B W E said:


> There is a separate data plan that applies only to smartphones. If you keep your account, and get a cheap-o flip phone, you will not keep your unlimited plan. The data plans are different.


Right.. They get you coming and going. 
You need the data access. Back when I got mine they wouldn't give you just a cell contract if you bought the IPhone. You had to buy the data contract add-on. 
I was told that if I get anything other then an IPhone my unlimited data package goes away. So no Droid in my future.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

If you have a grandfathered in unlimited data plan from AT&T, hand onto it for life, it's golden


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ampere said:


> If you have a grandfathered in unlimited data plan from AT&T, hand onto it for life, it's golden


I have the grandfathered unlimited data plan.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks everyone, for the help.

so, i downloaded the electrician's helper, master bender, iBend pipe and circuit colors apps. i also downloaded the iHandy carpenter one with the levels, plumb bob... 

anything that those apps do not have (for electrical work) that you use on your smartphone?


----------

